# Milan: ombre su Redbird e Elliott sospesi tra Olanda e 600 mln.



## admin (25 Ottobre 2022)

Nuova inchiesta da parte del Corriere della Sera sulla cessione del Milan da Elliott a Redbird. Ecco l'articolo completo:

Agli atti del club rossonero ci sono due comunicati ufficiali e l’assemblea del 14 settembre. Il primo giugno scorso RedBird ed Elliott dichiaravano di aver «sottoscritto un accordo definitivo» per la compravendita; un mese e mezzo fa RedBird affermava di aver completato l’acquisizione; infine è del 14 settembre l’assemblea che segna l’ingresso in consiglio di amministrazione del Milan dei rappresentanti di RedBird. Ed è lì in assemblea che si è presentato per la prima volta ufficialmente il nuovo azionista diretto del club: la finanziaria olandese Acm Bidco bv che dovrebbe essere l’ultimo anello di una catena che sale su per FootballCo Intermediate Cooperatief e arriva fino a RedBird e Gerry Cardinale. Nessun dubbio quindi che l’accordo sia chiuso.

Ma quali sono i dettagli economici? Se Elliott ha mantenuto una quota, come previsto, in quale anello della catena si trova? E dov’è la «partecipazione di minoranza in Ac Milan» (comunicato del 31 agosto) dei New York Yankees, indicati con grande enfasi come partner? Ci sono patti collaterali tra i soci sulla governance e sulle azioni (opzioni put e call)? Perché c’è silenzio totale su un asse portante della transazione come il vendor loan? Ammonta a 600 milioni di euro come da indiscrezioni mai confermate né smentite? A quali condizioni Elliot ha erogato il prestito a RedBird? Paul Singer attraverso la lussemburghese Rossoneri Sport Investment ha in pegno il 99% del Milan: fino a che punto il contratto di finanziamento condiziona le strategie di Cardinale e in quali csa Singer può escutere la garanzia? Esistono maggioranze qualificate nel sistema societario Milan?
​È importante capire «chi» comanda ma non è secondario sapere anche «quanto» comanda il nuovo proprietario, soprattutto in un regime di coesistenza. Forse arriveranno presto ragguagli ma intanto questo non è noto. Tant’è che qualche osservatore (anche in sede Uefa dove resta acceso il faro sui rapporti Lille-Elliott) si chiede se con RedBird (che controlla il Tolosa) non sia stata realizzata una partnership più che una compravendita. Se cioè non vi sia una forma di controllo congiunto che si realizza, per esempio, quando su materie fondamentali le delibere richiedano necessariamente (da statuto o da patto parasociale) l’approvazione anche del socio di minoranza. Classica speculazione che però non nasce dal nulla. Ad alimentarla è, da una parte, proprio la scarsità di informazioni, e dall’altra la sostanziale continuità degli assetti del club (che per altro hanno portato grandi risultati) con 5 consiglieri della gestione Elliott tuttora in carica (presidente e amministratore delegato compresi) e 4 indicati da RedBird. Per il presidente del Milan Paolo Scaroni, che è in cda dai tempi di Yonghong Li, questa scelta di continuità è a «garanzia del valore generato in questi anni e di un approccio equilibrato nella transizione». Infatti anche l’amministratore delegato, Ivan Gazidis, uomo chiave della gestione, è stato appena riconfermato sebbene solo fino al 5 dicembre. Dunque RedBird compra il Milan facendosi prestare, secondo indiscrezioni, 600 milioni al 7% da Elliott (il vendor loan dei Percassi a Stephen Pagliuca, acquirente dell’Atalanta, è al 5%), dando in pegno a Singer la maggioranza del club e lasciandogli per ora 5 consiglieri su 9. Nella prossima assemblea di bilancio potrebbe essere fatta ulteriore chiarezza sui passaggi ancora non ben definiti dell’operazione.

Torniamo all’annuncio di RedBird del 31 agosto (curiosamente in 34 righe non è mai citata Elliott) e immaginiamo se Andrea Agnelli un giorno ne pubblicasse uno analogo: «Tizio Capital Partners ha annunciato oggi di aver completato l’acquisizione della Juventus per tot miliardi di euro». E stop, nient’altro sui termini dell’operazione. Tre secondi dopo squillerebbe il telefono e la Consob pretenderebbe immediate comunicazioni al mercato su: 1) Termini finanziari del contratto 2) Struttura societaria dell’operazione; 3) Tempi e modi del passaggio di proprietà. 4) Eventuali patti parasociali, ecc.. Certo, la Juve è quotata in Borsa e ha obblighi informativi più stringenti con relative responsabilità penali (la Procura di Torino infatti accusa i bianconeri di false comunicazioni al mercato oltre che di falso in bilancio). Ma da 0 a 10 ci sono anche livelli intermedi di trasparenza: il Milan non è una trascurabile realtà dell’hinterland lombardo che suscita interesse solo al bar del paese. Chi lo acquista lo sa bene.

La chiarezza sugli assetti non è una prerogativa del calcio milanese: in casa nerazzurra, per esempio, ci sono molte incognite circa la reale presa degli Zhang sull’Inter, braccati come sono dalla China Construction Bank, non una banchetta qualsiasi ma una delle «big four» di Pechino sotto la cappa diretta del Partito, alla quale devono restituire 250 milioni per sentenza esecutiva di un giudice. Hanno poi dovuto dare in pegno le holding di famiglia in Lussemburgo e a Hong Kong e tutta l’impalcatura dell’Inter è tenuta a galla dai 290 milioni prestati a caro prezzo (tasso 12%, scadenza maggio 2024) dal fondo Oaktree mentre al club sono venuti a mancare gli introiti dello sponsor Digitalbits (80 milioni in 4 anni). Spuntano tra l’altro società offshore di Steven Zhang (la Great Matrix delle Isole Vergini britanniche) che potrebbero essere (o essere state) serbatoi di liquidità fuori dalla Cina ma di fatto ogni euro o yuan che transita intorno al giovane presidente dell’Inter può essere preda della Construction Bank, anche un eventuale introito della vendita dell’Inter. E questo complica tutto. Nella classifica dei bilanci il Milan è parecchio avanti rispetto ai cugini: l’esercizio 2021/2022 segna una perdita di 66,5 milioni (ridotta di 30 milioni sull’anno precedente) contro i -140 milioni dell’Inter che pure ha sensibilmente migliorato il rosso da 245,6 milioni dell’anno precedente. I ricavi del Milan sfiorano i 300 milioni (+14%) quelli dell’Inter sono pari a 440 milioni (contro 365 precedenti). In campo le cose vanno piuttosto bene per entrambi i club: il Milan viaggia meglio in campionato, l’Inter è più vicina alla qualificazione agli ottavi di Champions League.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta da parte del Corriere della Sera sulla cessione del Milan da Elliott a Redbird. Ecco l'articolo completo:
> 
> Agli atti del club rossonero ci sono due comunicati ufficiali e l’assemblea del 14 settembre. Il primo giugno scorso RedBird ed Elliott dichiaravano di aver «sottoscritto un accordo definitivo» per la compravendita; un mese e mezzo fa RedBird affermava di aver completato l’acquisizione; infine è del 14 settembre l’assemblea che segna l’ingresso in consiglio di amministrazione del Milan dei rappresentanti di RedBird. Ed è lì in assemblea che si è presentato per la prima volta ufficialmente il nuovo azionista diretto del club: la finanziaria olandese Acm Bidco bv che dovrebbe essere l’ultimo anello di una catena che sale su per FootballCo Intermediate Cooperatief e arriva fino a RedBird e Gerry Cardinale. Nessun dubbio quindi che l’accordo sia chiuso.
> 
> ...


Ma che roba è?
Armi di distrazione di massa.


----------



## TheKombo (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta da parte del Corriere della Sera sulla cessione del Milan da Elliott a Redbird. Ecco l'articolo completo:
> 
> Agli atti del club rossonero ci sono due comunicati ufficiali e l’assemblea del 14 settembre. Il primo giugno scorso RedBird ed Elliott dichiaravano di aver «sottoscritto un accordo definitivo» per la compravendita; un mese e mezzo fa RedBird affermava di aver completato l’acquisizione; infine è del 14 settembre l’assemblea che segna l’ingresso in consiglio di amministrazione del Milan dei rappresentanti di RedBird. Ed è lì in assemblea che si è presentato per la prima volta ufficialmente il nuovo azionista diretto del club: la finanziaria olandese Acm Bidco bv che dovrebbe essere l’ultimo anello di una catena che sale su per FootballCo Intermediate Cooperatief e arriva fino a RedBird e Gerry Cardinale. Nessun dubbio quindi che l’accordo sia chiuso.
> 
> ...


Questo è un articolo da querela immediata


----------



## Nomaduk (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta da parte del Corriere della Sera sulla cessione del Milan da Elliott a Redbird. Ecco l'articolo completo:
> 
> Agli atti del club rossonero ci sono due comunicati ufficiali e l’assemblea del 14 settembre. Il primo giugno scorso RedBird ed Elliott dichiaravano di aver «sottoscritto un accordo definitivo» per la compravendita; un mese e mezzo fa RedBird affermava di aver completato l’acquisizione; infine è del 14 settembre l’assemblea che segna l’ingresso in consiglio di amministrazione del Milan dei rappresentanti di RedBird. Ed è lì in assemblea che si è presentato per la prima volta ufficialmente il nuovo azionista diretto del club: la finanziaria olandese Acm Bidco bv che dovrebbe essere l’ultimo anello di una catena che sale su per FootballCo Intermediate Cooperatief e arriva fino a RedBird e Gerry Cardinale. Nessun dubbio quindi che l’accordo sia chiuso.
> 
> ...


vabe, l'importante è che ci sia maldini. che sono taccagni lo sappiamo già.


----------



## Solo (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta da parte del Corriere della Sera sulla cessione del Milan da Elliott a Redbird. Ecco l'articolo completo:
> 
> Agli atti del club rossonero ci sono due comunicati ufficiali e l’assemblea del 14 settembre. Il primo giugno scorso RedBird ed Elliott dichiaravano di aver «sottoscritto un accordo definitivo» per la compravendita; un mese e mezzo fa RedBird affermava di aver completato l’acquisizione; infine è del 14 settembre l’assemblea che segna l’ingresso in consiglio di amministrazione del Milan dei rappresentanti di RedBird. Ed è lì in assemblea che si è presentato per la prima volta ufficialmente il nuovo azionista diretto del club: la finanziaria olandese Acm Bidco bv che dovrebbe essere l’ultimo anello di una catena che sale su per FootballCo Intermediate Cooperatief e arriva fino a RedBird e Gerry Cardinale. Nessun dubbio quindi che l’accordo sia chiuso.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo articolo. Siccome è scoppiato il bubbone bianconero con gli avvisi di garanzia per l'ovino ecco subito che il corsera tenta di riequilibrare buttando melma su Milan e inter.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Questo è un articolo da querela immediata


L'agnello di dio che spalma i peccati del mondo. 
Oggi tutti ci svegliamo indagati e disonesti. 


Missione compiuta.

Bello il giornalismo itagliano.
Chissà da quanto tenevano in salamoia questo miracolo dell'arte investigativa.
Delle volte il caso nella vita..
Proprio oggi viene riesumato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta da parte del Corriere della Sera sulla cessione del Milan da Elliott a Redbird. Ecco l'articolo completo:
> 
> Agli atti del club rossonero ci sono due comunicati ufficiali e l’assemblea del 14 settembre. Il primo giugno scorso RedBird ed Elliott dichiaravano di aver «sottoscritto un accordo definitivo» per la compravendita; un mese e mezzo fa RedBird affermava di aver completato l’acquisizione; infine è del 14 settembre l’assemblea che segna l’ingresso in consiglio di amministrazione del Milan dei rappresentanti di RedBird. Ed è lì in assemblea che si è presentato per la prima volta ufficialmente il nuovo azionista diretto del club: la finanziaria olandese Acm Bidco bv che dovrebbe essere l’ultimo anello di una catena che sale su per FootballCo Intermediate Cooperatief e arriva fino a RedBird e Gerry Cardinale. Nessun dubbio quindi che l’accordo sia chiuso.
> 
> ...



Non ci ho capito una fava ma so perfettamente che potrebbe essere utilizzato come scusante per il mancato calciomercato di gennaio


----------



## TheKombo (25 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'agnello di dio che spalma i peccati del mondo.
> Oggi tutti ci svegliamo indagati e disonesti.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma proprio senza alcun dubbio, ormai sono prevedibili queste m.erde.
Cioè una supercazzola dove si afferma, e subito nega, il nulla cosmico


----------



## Mika (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta da parte del Corriere della Sera sulla cessione del Milan da Elliott a Redbird. Ecco l'articolo completo:
> 
> Agli atti del club rossonero ci sono due comunicati ufficiali e l’assemblea del 14 settembre. Il primo giugno scorso RedBird ed Elliott dichiaravano di aver «sottoscritto un accordo definitivo» per la compravendita; un mese e mezzo fa RedBird affermava di aver completato l’acquisizione; infine è del 14 settembre l’assemblea che segna l’ingresso in consiglio di amministrazione del Milan dei rappresentanti di RedBird. Ed è lì in assemblea che si è presentato per la prima volta ufficialmente il nuovo azionista diretto del club: la finanziaria olandese Acm Bidco bv che dovrebbe essere l’ultimo anello di una catena che sale su per FootballCo Intermediate Cooperatief e arriva fino a RedBird e Gerry Cardinale. Nessun dubbio quindi che l’accordo sia chiuso.
> 
> ...


L'inchiesta per falso in bilancio della Juventus quando? Oggi dovevano scrivere dell'atto sul falso in bilancio della Juventus invece fanno questa inchiesta che serve solo per fare gasare gli odiatori di Redbird ed Elliot? Nemmeno per i bagni serve questa carta.


----------



## livestrong (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta da parte del Corriere della Sera sulla cessione del Milan da Elliott a Redbird. Ecco l'articolo completo:
> 
> Agli atti del club rossonero ci sono due comunicati ufficiali e l’assemblea del 14 settembre. Il primo giugno scorso RedBird ed Elliott dichiaravano di aver «sottoscritto un accordo definitivo» per la compravendita; un mese e mezzo fa RedBird affermava di aver completato l’acquisizione; infine è del 14 settembre l’assemblea che segna l’ingresso in consiglio di amministrazione del Milan dei rappresentanti di RedBird. Ed è lì in assemblea che si è presentato per la prima volta ufficialmente il nuovo azionista diretto del club: la finanziaria olandese Acm Bidco bv che dovrebbe essere l’ultimo anello di una catena che sale su per FootballCo Intermediate Cooperatief e arriva fino a RedBird e Gerry Cardinale. Nessun dubbio quindi che l’accordo sia chiuso.
> 
> ...


Al di là delle tempistiche e del taglio vergognoso dell'articolo, è innegabile che il passaggio di proprietà tra Elliott e redbird sia tutt'altro che chiaro, almeno al sottoscritto. E a molti altri, credo


----------



## TheKombo (25 Ottobre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Al di là delle tempistiche e del taglio vergognoso dell'articolo, è innegabile che il passaggio di proprietà tra Elliott e redbird sia tutt'altro che chiaro, almeno al sottoscritto. E a molti altri, credo


Non è chiaro a chi non ha competenze in materia o a chi vuole polemizzare a prescindere, e comunque non chiaro non vuol dire "illegale" o altro come prova a paventare quello schifo di articolo.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta da parte del Corriere della Sera sulla cessione del Milan da Elliott a Redbird. Ecco l'articolo completo:
> 
> Agli atti del club rossonero ci sono due comunicati ufficiali e l’assemblea del 14 settembre. Il primo giugno scorso RedBird ed Elliott dichiaravano di aver «sottoscritto un accordo definitivo» per la compravendita; un mese e mezzo fa RedBird affermava di aver completato l’acquisizione; infine è del 14 settembre l’assemblea che segna l’ingresso in consiglio di amministrazione del Milan dei rappresentanti di RedBird. Ed è lì in assemblea che si è presentato per la prima volta ufficialmente il nuovo azionista diretto del club: la finanziaria olandese Acm Bidco bv che dovrebbe essere l’ultimo anello di una catena che sale su per FootballCo Intermediate Cooperatief e arriva fino a RedBird e Gerry Cardinale. Nessun dubbio quindi che l’accordo sia chiuso.
> 
> ...



Ora, va bene tutto e noi siamo i primi a criticare cifre, tempi e modalità di questa cessione. 
Ma guarda caso l'articolo esce poche ora prima di una partita FONDAMENTALE.


----------



## Mika (25 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ora, va bene tutto e noi siamo i primi a criticare cifre, tempi e modalità di questa cessione.
> Ma guarda caso l'articolo esce poche ora prima di una partita FONDAMENTALE.


No, più che altro oggi dovevano fare articoli sul Falsio in Bilancio della Juventus ma hanno hanno messo questo articolo, la "Stampa libera"  Agnelli ha chiamato, gli sporchi siamo noi i puliti loro.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Ottobre 2022)

I mafiosi ovini e i ladri indebitati indaisti invece tutti ok, vero? La manipolazione mediatica in italietta è patetica.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Ottobre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Non è chiaro a chi non ha competenze in materia o a chi vuole polemizzare a prescindere, e comunque non chiaro non vuol dire "illegale" o altro come prova a paventare quello schifo di articolo.


Infatti... l'LBO è frequentissimo, decisamente più frequente di squadre di Stato che si fanno regalare volumetrie e terreni per lo Stadio dalla collettività.... e nonostante ciò devono ricapitalizzare ogni 2x3


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Un articolo per dire che il corriere non sa niente e ci ha capito ancora meno ma ha voluto scrivere comunque qualcosa


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Questo è un articolo da querela immediata


perchè?
dice cose giuste e lecite.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta da parte del Corriere della Sera sulla cessione del Milan da Elliott a Redbird. Ecco l'articolo completo:
> 
> Agli atti del club rossonero ci sono due comunicati ufficiali e l’assemblea del 14 settembre. Il primo giugno scorso RedBird ed Elliott dichiaravano di aver «sottoscritto un accordo definitivo» per la compravendita; un mese e mezzo fa RedBird affermava di aver completato l’acquisizione; infine è del 14 settembre l’assemblea che segna l’ingresso in consiglio di amministrazione del Milan dei rappresentanti di RedBird. Ed è lì in assemblea che si è presentato per la prima volta ufficialmente il nuovo azionista diretto del club: la finanziaria olandese Acm Bidco bv che dovrebbe essere l’ultimo anello di una catena che sale su per FootballCo Intermediate Cooperatief e arriva fino a RedBird e Gerry Cardinale. Nessun dubbio quindi che l’accordo sia chiuso.
> 
> ...


Sono più lucido all' apice di una sbronza che dopo aver letto questa inchiesta.

E' incredibile come venga permesso sto giro infinito quando si parla di aziende, 'ca vacca che fastidio che mi da quando leggo cose simili ( in generale )

Si sente la puzza di marcio ( ripeto, vale per tutti) solo leggendolo anche senza capire niente.
Legale o meno che sia


----------



## TheKombo (25 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè?
> dice cose giuste e lecite.


Quali sarebbero le cose giuste ?! Fare domande tendenziose ? 
Provare a far intendere qualcosa senza esplicitarlo direttamente? 
Come se poi Elliott e Redbird avessero il dovere morale e legale di comunicare al Corriere i dettagli dell'operazione.
Ma per piacere ! 
Ripeto quell'articolo è m.erda.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero le cose giuste ?! Fare domande tendenziose ?
> Provare a far intendere qualcosa senza esplicitarlo direttamente?
> Come se poi Elliott e Redbird avessero il dovere morale e legale di comunicare al Corriere i dettagli dell'operazione.
> Ma per piacere !
> Ripeto quell'articolo è m.erda.


certamente, sono 5 anni che va avanti questo schifo che abbiamo chiamato "cessione" per non so quante volte, e non sappiamo ancora di chi siamo e quanto in % e tutte queste cose.
bella roba.

se lo facessero gli altri li criticheremmo di certo. lo facciamo noi e diciamo che siamo bersagliati? ma dai su... uun po'o di onestà.
se poi ci spediscono in D poi sarete contenti.


----------



## Mika (25 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè?
> dice cose giuste e lecite.


Non dico che sia sbagliato o lecito, è il tono ed il momento che mi fanno vomitare. Invece di fare un inchiesta su quello uscito fuori della Juventus lo fanno sulla compravendita Redbird-Elliot che è stata siglata il 28 agosto. Ora quasi 2 mesi dopo e soprattutto il giorno dopo di ATTI d'UFFICIO INDAGINI sulla Juventus questi se ne escono con l'articolo su un fatto di due mesi fa e non su uno di ieri. Per me lo schifo è questo. Se questo articolo lo avessero i giorno 1 settembre, per quanto fatto da cani, avrebbe avuto un senso. Fatto oggi l'unico senso è quello di non mettere in giornale le nefandezze dei bianconeri di Torino. Ma posso comprenderli, tengono famiglia e devono pur lavorare. Però sono penosi lo stesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non dico che sia sbagliato o lecito, è il tono ed il momento che mi fanno vomitare. Invece di fare un inchiesta su quello uscito fuori della Juventus lo fanno sulla compravendita Redbird-Elliot che è stata siglata il 28 agosto. Ora quasi 2 mesi dopo e soprattutto il giorno dopo di ATTI d'UFFICIO INDAGINI sulla Juventus questi se ne escono con l'articolo su un fatto di due mesi fa e non su uno di ieri. Per me lo schifo è questo. Se questo articolo lo avessero i giorno 1 settembre, per quanto fatto da cani, avrebbe avuto un senso. Fatto oggi l'unico senso è quello di non mettere in giornale le nefandezze dei bianconeri di Torino. Ma posso comprenderli, tengono famiglia e devono pur lavorare. Però sono penosi lo stesso.


sul tono non vedo niente di sproporzionato alla nostra grottesca situazione.
sul momento ovviamente hai ragione, nessuna novità.


----------



## TheKombo (25 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certamente, sono 5 anni che va avanti questo schifo che abbiamo chiamato "cessione" per non so quante volte, e non sappiamo ancora di chi siamo e quanto in % e tutte queste cose.
> bella roba.
> 
> se lo facessero gli altri li criticheremmo di certo. lo facciamo noi e diciamo che siamo bersagliati? ma dai su... uun po'o di onestà.
> se poi ci spediscono in D poi sarete contenti.


L'onestà intellettuale ci deve essere anche da parte di chi,dal primo giorno, critica senza avere competenze e conoscenza dei fatti per sentenziare. Nel mio piccolo per lavoro credo di saperne un po', e ti dico che l'operazione fatta non ha niente di strano o losco. È mancata una comunicazione chiara ? Certo, ma non esiste una singola situazione al mondo in cui si forniscano i dettagli al pubblico in questo tipo di operazioni. Molte cose sono intuibili, altre meno. 
In ogni caso, nel pieno rispetto delle opinioni altrui, qui il punto è un altro: è corretto un articolo che pone domande tendenziose e implicitamente prospetta chissà cosa ? È corretto un articolo che volutamente pone un dubbio su qualcosa di non dovuto ? A parer mio no.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta da parte del Corriere della Sera sulla cessione del Milan da Elliott a Redbird. Ecco l'articolo completo:
> 
> Agli atti del club rossonero ci sono due comunicati ufficiali e l’assemblea del 14 settembre. Il primo giugno scorso RedBird ed Elliott dichiaravano di aver «sottoscritto un accordo definitivo» per la compravendita; un mese e mezzo fa RedBird affermava di aver completato l’acquisizione; infine è del 14 settembre l’assemblea che segna l’ingresso in consiglio di amministrazione del Milan dei rappresentanti di RedBird. Ed è lì in assemblea che si è presentato per la prima volta ufficialmente il nuovo azionista diretto del club: la finanziaria olandese Acm Bidco bv che dovrebbe essere l’ultimo anello di una catena che sale su per FootballCo Intermediate Cooperatief e arriva fino a RedBird e Gerry Cardinale. Nessun dubbio quindi che l’accordo sia chiuso.
> 
> ...


Se una cosa che ho capito dopo i casi di Mister Bean, Galatatioto, mister Pink, Huarong, Jack Ma le miniere di fosforo "in Cina ci sono 1,5 mld di persone secondo voi tutti i miliardari sono conosciuti111111"... io ormai non mi sorprendo più di nulla. Un tobino in più uno in meno sai che differenza


----------



## Swaitak (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova inchiesta da parte del Corriere della Sera sulla cessione del Milan da Elliott a Redbird. Ecco l'articolo completo:
> 
> Agli atti del club rossonero ci sono due comunicati ufficiali e l’assemblea del 14 settembre. Il primo giugno scorso RedBird ed Elliott dichiaravano di aver «sottoscritto un accordo definitivo» per la compravendita; un mese e mezzo fa RedBird affermava di aver completato l’acquisizione; infine è del 14 settembre l’assemblea che segna l’ingresso in consiglio di amministrazione del Milan dei rappresentanti di RedBird. Ed è lì in assemblea che si è presentato per la prima volta ufficialmente il nuovo azionista diretto del club: la finanziaria olandese Acm Bidco bv che dovrebbe essere l’ultimo anello di una catena che sale su per FootballCo Intermediate Cooperatief e arriva fino a RedBird e Gerry Cardinale. Nessun dubbio quindi che l’accordo sia chiuso.
> 
> ...


Il problema grosso è non sapere se me la devo prendere con Silvio, Yonghy, Avanzo, Paul, Dwayne o Gerry


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> L'onestà intellettuale ci deve essere anche da parte di chi,dal primo giorno, critica senza avere competenze e conoscenza dei fatti per sentenziare. Nel mio piccolo per lavoro credo di saperne un po', e ti dico che l'operazione fatta non ha niente di strano o losco. È mancata una comunicazione chiara ? Certo, ma non esiste una singola situazione al mondo in cui si forniscano i dettagli al pubblico in questo tipo di operazioni. Molte cose sono intuibili, altre meno.
> In ogni caso, nel pieno rispetto delle opinioni altrui, qui il punto è un altro: è corretto un articolo che pone domande tendenziose e implicitamente prospetta chissà cosa ? È corretto un articolo che volutamente pone un dubbio su qualcosa di non dovuto ? A parer mio no.


a mio parere nel nostro caso si.
sono 5 anni che va avanti questa storia, e più passa il tempo e più è intricata.
i giornalisti devono vendere i giornali quindi è giusto che facciano il loro lavoro nel limite, e secondo me non sono fuori limite.
io credo che siamo l'unica o forse una delle poche società sulla quale non si sa neanche chi è il proprietario.
e per capire questo non ci vuole competenza in materia. quindi mi sento in diritto di poter criticare.


----------



## Dexter (25 Ottobre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> L'onestà intellettuale ci deve essere anche da parte di chi,dal primo giorno, critica senza avere competenze e conoscenza dei fatti per sentenziare. Nel mio piccolo per lavoro credo di saperne un po', e ti dico che l'operazione fatta non ha niente di strano o losco. È mancata una comunicazione chiara ? Certo, ma non esiste una singola situazione al mondo in cui si forniscano i dettagli al pubblico in questo tipo di operazioni. Molte cose sono intuibili, altre meno.
> In ogni caso, nel pieno rispetto delle opinioni altrui, qui il punto è un altro: è corretto un articolo che pone domande tendenziose e implicitamente prospetta chissà cosa ? È corretto un articolo che volutamente pone un dubbio su qualcosa di non dovuto ? A parer mio no.


Basta una triennale nella peggior università di finanza del mondo per capire dove vuole andare a parare l'articolo, e di tendenzioso non c'è proprio nulla. Si può criticare il momento, il tono, quello che ve pare, ma se la cessione del Milan per te non ha nulla di strano o di losco dovresti rifare da capo il ciclo di studi


----------



## TheKombo (25 Ottobre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Basta una triennale nella peggior università di finanza del mondo per capire dove vuole andare a parare l'articolo, e di tendenzioso non c'è proprio nulla. Si può criticare il momento, il tono, quello che ve pare, ma se la cessione del Milan per te non ha nulla di strano o di losco dovresti rifare da capo il ciclo di studi


Meglio di no, ho ancora gli incubi 
Però sono curioso a questo punto, secondo te dove vuole andare a parare l'articolo? E soprattutto cosa intendi per "losco" ? Siamo qui per confrontarci no


----------



## Dexter (25 Ottobre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Meglio di no, ho ancora gli incubi
> Però sono curioso a questo punto, secondo te dove vuole andare a parare l'articolo? E soprattutto cosa intendi per "losco" ? Siamo qui per confrontarci no


Sul finale il giornalista parla dell'Inter e non ci va giù tenero, segno che sta descrivendo abbastanza oggettivamente la realtà dei fatti, non parte prevenuto. Le domande che pone sono più che lecite, vuole andare a parare quello che sostengo (non solo io) da mesi: non c'è alcuna cessione. Redbird é Elliott, Elliott é Redbird, serviva una plusvalenza fittizia e le cifre (su cui ti invito a ragionare ) sono lì a parlare chiaro...ho qualche post nei topic dedicati alla cessione, sono onesto nel dirti che non mi va di riscrivere le stesse cose anche perché sinceramente poco importa, seguo il calcio per svago e passione e le beghe societarie dovrebbero interessarci il giusto. Comunque non volevo essere offensivo perdonami, semplicemente di chiaro quando c'é Elliott di mezzo non c'è nulla


----------



## Zenos (25 Ottobre 2022)

Articoli che guarda caso escono quando c'è la conclusione delle indagini preliminari dei mafiosi...


----------



## TheKombo (25 Ottobre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sul finale il giornalista parla dell'Inter e non ci va giù tenero, segno che sta descrivendo abbastanza oggettivamente la realtà dei fatti, non parte prevenuto. Le domande che pone sono più che lecite, vuole andare a parare quello che sostengo (non solo io) da mesi: non c'è alcuna cessione. Redbird é Elliott, Elliott é Redbird, serviva una plusvalenza fittizia e le cifre (su cui ti invito a ragionare ) sono lì a parlare chiaro...ho qualche post nei topic dedicati alla cessione, sono onesto nel dirti che non mi va di riscrivere le stesse cose anche perché sinceramente poco importa, seguo il calcio per svago e passione e le beghe societarie dovrebbero interessarci il giusto. Comunque non volevo essere offensivo perdonami, semplicemente di chiaro quando c'é Elliott di mezzo non c'è nulla


Figurati nessuna offesa
Capisco quello che vuoi dire, è una visione delle cose che potrebbe anche starci ma che secondo me va al massimo interpretata come una partnership de facto piuttosto che una "cessione fittizia".
Ripeto la realtà vera delle cose la sanno solo loro, dall'esterno possiamo solo ipotizzare, ma nel complesso resto dell'idea che alla base non vi sia nessun gioco di prestigio ( mi riprometto appena ho tempo di scrivere qualcosa di più preciso, riportando l'esempio di un'acquisizione gestita a lavoro non dissimile dalla nostra). Sempre un piacere confrontarsi in modo civile e costruttivo


----------



## malos (25 Ottobre 2022)

Chi è più pulito ha la rogna.


----------

